# Buckwheat plants maybe a draw for honeybees?



## North Hadley (May 10, 2015)

Yes they do like buckwheat.Using the "groats" maywork if it hasn't been processed to stop germination.
It will reseed but no problem if you dont want it to just till it in, I fyou want it to reseed this year just cut the stalks after bees have cleaned the blooms and let it grow.
Honey from buckwheat will be a darker honey


----------

